# Best fitting shop for triathlon bike in Texas?



## SEABASS66 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have been riding a road bike for close to 20 years now and decided to start doing triathlons in 2000. I have been doing the sprints and olympic distances. I feel ok with my riding and times with my road bike at these distances. However, I feel I could gain quite a bit by taking the plunge and getting fitted for an actual tri bike. I am planning on doing two 70.3 events this year and a full Ironman in 2010.

I am still way up in the air on which frame manufacturer to go with so any suggestions on this would be appreciated as well. I have been looking at the Cervelo's, Kuota's, Trek's, Cannondale's, Blue, Felt, Argon, and Guru. I have been trying to keep the frame price in the range of $2000 to $2800 area.

I live in Austin and know of 3 triathlon shops in town. I don't know the first thing about fitting these types of bikes and who would be the best place to go get one fitted at. I am willing to go pretty much anywhere in the state to get the best fitting possible.

Are the Austin shops as good as any others out there? Or would it be better to go over to Houston or DFW area to get fitted? I know Nelo's does about the best fitting in Austin for road bikes but now sure if he would be ideal for a tri bike.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mikebeach (Apr 12, 2008)

If your down in San Antonio ever, there is a shop that opened here about 6-8 months ago; http://www.trisitionarea.com/
I know their bike guy and he is a great Tri bike fitter and they have a Tri-Specific F.I.S.T bike fit studio


----------



## GAAP (Sep 29, 2008)

If you are planning on spending $2,000 - $2,800 for the frame you may want to consider having a custom frame made-to-measure for you rather than having a frame that wasn't designed for you 'fitted' to you. I know the guys at True Fabrication Bicycles in Austin do an incredible job of designing the frame around your body and riding style. There are a couple other builders in Austin and two in Dallas. Good Luck!


----------



## Dallas 1098 (Sep 13, 2008)

KGS bikes in San Antonio. Kevin Saunders... there is none better.


----------

